# New member



## themamba17 (Oct 28, 2013)

hey everyone trying this new forum and it looks great

stats 
height 5'7
weight 165
age 23

i lost a lot of mass because of some health issues and gettin sick and a combination of getting busy and no time for the gym. im ready to get back into shape!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2013)

themamba17, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## themamba17 (Oct 28, 2013)

south california in the house!! lol


----------



## brazey (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Christsean (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome to da boards


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 28, 2013)

welcome


----------



## charley (Oct 28, 2013)

*
Welcome Bro .....
*


----------



## sneedham (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome bro...


----------



## oliolz (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome bro! Enjoy the madness!


----------



## Bama78 (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome ! Glad to have ya here!


----------



## DubbyGunz (Oct 28, 2013)

Howdy!  Time to get swole then


----------



## themamba17 (Oct 28, 2013)

thanks everyone for the warm welcome =)


----------



## 46and2 (Oct 28, 2013)

Welcome aboard man!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## StaggerLee (Oct 29, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------

